# Tegu wakes up to catch some rays



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I love my tegu, but he's boring me to death with his sleepy habits this winter. After a solid 7 day slumber, he crawled out to catch some simulated sun today.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Looks like a friggin beast man....How big is this thing now?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice. i do appreciate a good looking reptile and you have one
how big is it? and how big do they get when fully grown?
thinking of maybe getting one


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice pic Serra! just gotta wait till winters over


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

What's his enclosure right now?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Trigger lover said:


> very nice. i do appreciate a good looking reptile and you have one
> how big is it? and how big do they get when fully grown?
> thinking of maybe getting one


Thanks! The Argentines are the potentially biggest of the bunch. Up to 5ft. with the tail. All the adult Argentines I've seen in captivity are more like 4ft. with a helluva lot of body bulk, especially the males. They are prone to obesity and I'm trying to avoid that.



> What's his enclosure right now?


A 125g. Should ok for quite awhile.

Since I snapped this pic, he's been out and about, more active than I've seen him since last September. Could the winter snooze be over? 
Mettle, how's your friend's tegu acting now?

I'm getting my beardie this Saturday come hell...just hell! I should have had him last weekend but my boss's forgetful son keeps forgetting to bring him. It's a half hour away but I'm going to pick him up Saturday anyway. He claims he's a biter but I doubt it. We'll see...I'll have pics up Sat. night!

Thanks guys!


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

i fell ya. my red tegu comes out once in a blue moon to pound some food down and sun, then hes gone for a couple more days.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

smokinbubbles said:


> i fell ya. my red tegu comes out once in a blue moon to pound some food down and sun, then hes gone for a couple more days.


The agony of it all...










I did the math. He's been sluggish since last September. It's been almost 6 months. March-ish must be when they wake up. He's been out all day and scurrying around. I took him out and he didn't get all pissy! Glad to have him back!


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

http://www.agamainternational.com/pages/tegus.html check that out. at the bottom of the page under hibernation. tegus are almost like snakes as far as hibernating.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

smokinbubbles said:


> http://www.agamainternational.com/pages/tegus.html check that out. at the bottom of the page under hibernation. tegus are almost like snakes as far as hibernating.


Cool link, thanks! Added it to my faves.


----------

